# Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?



## Administrator (14. April 2005)

*Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Blasius (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Was'n das wieder für ne Umfrage?   

Was werden wir als Spieler wohl hier abstimmen: 

"Nein, wir wollen nicht gefragt werden. Ob unsere Ideen in einem Spiel auftauchen ist uns egal?" 

oder

"Wir mögen es, wenn Erweiterungen zu Spielen völlig an unseren Vorstellungen vorbei entwickelt werden?"


----------



## INU-ID (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Auf das Ergebnis bin ich ja mal gespannt. Kann mir überhaupt net vorstellen wie das wohl ausgehen wird.


----------



## MoS (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				Blasius am 14.04.2005 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was'n das wieder für ne Umfrage?
> 
> Was werden wir als Spieler wohl hier abstimmen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Kommt darauf an, wie sich die Entwickler dabei anstellen. Was hat man davon, wenn sie sich nur mit den Pro-Gamern unterhalten? Oder was soll ich als Siedler-Fan der ersten Tage dazu sagen, wenn es heißt, daß für EdK angeblich Umfragen bei den Siedlerspielern gemacht wurden. Sicherlich, wenn Sachen umgesetzt werden, welche sich viele Spieler wünschen, dann ist es ne feine Sache, aber schließlich wollen die Entwickler mit dem AddOn ja noch Geld machen und da werden nur Leute zugreifen, welche auch wirklich mehr vom Spiel haben wollen.


----------



## airzonk (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

ich finde die frage gut....

mir würde es nämlich nicht gefallen wenn die games nur noch auf pro gamer zugeschnitten sind und die gelegenheitsspieler (welche die größere maße ausmachen)  keinen spaß mehr dran haben...


----------



## Blasius (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				airzonk am 14.04.2005 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde die frage gut....
> 
> mir würde es nämlich nicht gefallen wenn die games nur noch auf pro gamer zugeschnitten sind und die gelegenheitsspieler (welche die größere maße ausmachen)  keinen spaß mehr dran haben...



Wo steht denn in der Frage was von "Pro-Gamern" ?


----------



## MoS (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Ich verstehe unter der Frage folgendes: Die Spieler posten in den Foren der jeweiligen Spiele was sie gerne anders hätten und die Entwickler orientieren sich daran. Da kann jeder mitreden, nicht nur Progamer.


----------



## genesis666 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Ähnliche Frage:

Mögen sie Essen das der Koch so gekocht hat, dass es Ihnen schmeckt?


----------



## dogday (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Also, ich find´s z.B. nett wenn der Herr Strehse im The Fall-Forum fragt, ob man gerne Nahrungsaufnahme als Pflicht im Spiel hätte und wie das gemacht werden sollte oder als Option usw. und sich dann an ´ner regen Diskussion beteiligt.

Ist doch fast wie Wunschkonzert


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 14.04.2005 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich habe mal "Nein" genommen - auch wenn "Ja" die einzig logische Antwortmöglichkeit ist.

Erstellt ihr Polls eigentlich grundsätzlich im Vollrausch oder gibts heute nur was zu feiern?


----------



## haggybear (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 14.04.2005 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


gibts da was zu diskutieren


----------



## ich98 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 14.04.2005 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 14.04.2005 09:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab auch "ja" gesagt, aber was soll das bringen?
Es ist doch nur von  Vorteil für die Spieler (für uns), wenn die Entwickler auf uns hören und auch von Vorteil für sie, also wer klickt da denn "Nein" an? Außer Miffi 
@Miffi was willst du damit erreichen,daß du "Nein" genommen hast?
Gruß


----------



## Stargazer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				dogday am 14.04.2005 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich find´s z.B. nett wenn der Herr Strehse im The Fall-Forum fragt, ob man gerne Nahrungsaufnahme als Pflicht im Spiel hätte und wie das gemacht werden sollte oder als Option usw. und sich dann an ´ner regen Diskussion beteiligt.
> 
> Ist doch fast wie Wunschkonzert



*BöseON* Offenbar haben sie es mit der Umsetzung der Ideen nicht hingekriegt (The Fall - Bugs) *BöseOFF*

 

Grundsätzlich ist das Angagement aber vorbildlich !


----------



## Blasius (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				ich98 am 14.04.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> @Miffi was willst du damit erreichen,daß du "Nein" genommen hast?



Ich vermute, Miffi hat die Weltherrschaft im Sinn. Ich verdächtige ihn da schon seit längerem.


----------



## mithrandir (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				Blasius am 14.04.2005 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Miffi hat die Weltherrschaft im Sinn. Ich verdächtige ihn da schon seit längerem.


Yep, solche Tendenzen sind mir auch bereits aufgefallen ; - )


----------



## Kajetan (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				ich98 am 14.04.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...  also wer klickt da denn "Nein" an? Außer Miffi



Ich habe auch auf "Nein" geklickt. Denn wie zB. "airzonk" schon geschrieben hat, kann es einem Spiel nicht unbedingt gut tun, wenn ProGamer und Harcore-Zocker zu großen Einfluss auf ein Spiel nehmen. Da muss man als Entwickler schon sehr aufpassen, wen man fragt und was man fragt und nicht nur das eigene Forum als Plattform verwenden.

Denn ein Spiel, welches nur einer kleinen Gruppe von Freaks gefällt, während der große Rest der Kundschaft das Spiel nach nur wenigen Minuten frustriert in die Ecke pfeffert, kann auch nicht im Sinne des Entwicklers sein.


----------



## PrivatePyle (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

find den pool auch ma ziemlich schwachsinnig... jeder postet ja wohl für "ja" bis auf nen paar beschränkte die es lustig findn für "nein" zu voten... ihr seid ganz toll dass ihr den mut habt für "nein" zu voten, echt klasse  wenn i ma groß bin möcht i auch so mutig sein die schwachsinnige antwort zu wähln 
die bedenken einiger von wegn dass dann nur pr0-gamer einfluss nehmen kann i zwar verstehn aber das war in diesem pool nich gefragt, hier war vielmehr gefragt ob man allgemein einer (positiven) einwirkung seitens spieler auf spiele zustimmt oder soetwas aus mir unerfindlichen gründen ablehnt... um eine bewertung hat keiner gebeten!


----------



## haggybear (14. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				PrivatePyle am 14.04.2005 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> find den pool auch ma ziemlich schwachsinnig...


also ich finde den *POOL* nicht besonders schwachsinnig, sondern sehr erfrischend im Sommer   

außer du meinst den *POLL* ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				ich98 am 14.04.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 14.04.2005 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das geschah aus Solidarität und zum Schutz des Pollerstellers. Nachher wird der noch gefeuert oder sowas, weil er ständig doofe Polls erstellt, bei denen man eigentlich nur eine einzige Antwortmöglichkeit gebrauchen kann. *g*
Natürlich ist hier "Ja" richtig, habe ich doch oben geschrieben bzw angedeutet.


----------



## pro-tester (15. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Wenn die Entwickler  die Ideen vernümpftig umsetzen denk ich schon das es als positiv zu empfinden ist.  Allerdings setzen die entwickler oft nicht das um was in den Besprechungen mit  Spielern rauskommt

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## Lacrimus (25. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Vielleicht wurde die Umfrage ja nur aus dem Zweck entworfen damit der Ersteller festestellen kann wie groß die Zahl derjenigen ist, die extra eine falsche Antwort geben und so das Ergebniss verfälschen. Wie man das dann in anderen Umfragen umsetzt ist natürlich wieder eine andere Frage aber wer weiß schon was die sich dabei gedacht haben.
Die andere Möglichkeit ist natürlich, dass der Ersteller der Polls sich gar keine großen Hintergedanke ngemacht hat und nur ein representatives Ergebniss erhalten will, dass man dann zum Besipiel den Entwicklern von Spielen zeigen könnte um sie darauf hinzuweisen, dass eine große Anzahl von Spieler es begrüßen würde, wenn ihre Ideen in das Spiel mit einfließen.


----------



## Quintus (29. April 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*

Welcher Schwachkopf hat denn für "nein" gestimmt...seit ihr total verpeilt?!


----------



## Gralsritter (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Empfinden Sie es als positiv, wenn Entwickler bei Zusätzen und Erweiterungen eng mit Spielern zusammen arbeiten und deren Ideen umsetzen?*



			
				Quintus am 29.04.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Schwachkopf hat denn für "nein" gestimmt...seit ihr total verpeilt?!


Thread  lesen = Wissen erfahren... 


Spoiler



[petz] Miffi war's...   [/petz]


----------

